# Alesis MultiMix soundcard calibration issues



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Some months back I won an auction for a Behringer 802 on eBay, but the seller screwed up and sent me an Alesis MultiMix 8 USB instead. Without going into the details, I got to keep the Alesis, even though it’s considerably more expensive than the Behringer. It didn’t take me long to figure out that since the MultiMix has a USB output, it has the capability of being a “one package” option for REW, compared to the 802, which must be used with a separate USB sound card.

Problem is, I’m having trouble generating a viable soundcard calibration file with this thing (this is only the second time I've calibrated a soundcard, the first being the Soundblaster I've been using). Separate measuring attempts using different combinations of Input and Output Device options (i.e., "Default Device," "USB Audio") have resulted in graphs like these:































​

Changing various OS options offered for the Alesis has made no difference. As best as I can tell, the problem is that the Alesis doesn’t provide the option of letting REW control the input level:







​

When I instead attempt to use the Alesis’ various trim and gain controls to adjust the level during the calibration routine, nothing happens at first, and then suddenly the signal goes from nothing to clipping, both with the REW input meter and the Alesis’s output meter. At that point the level is very “touchy” and difficult to adjust. When I am able to stabilize the signal level and run the soundcard calibration routine...







​

...I get graphs like the ones posted above. 

If I disconnect the Alesis from the computer, its own meter level remains stable, which tells me the meter is not showing a signal originating from REW. It appears that the Alesis is having an internal feedback problem.

It’s looking like my only option for getting a calibration file will be to feed the MultiMix analog inputs and outputs though my Soundblaster soundcard. Any thoughts?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rwjr (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I was interested in using my Alesis MultiMix8 USB with REW and saw this and another post that indicate the Alesis isn't compatible.

Having some experience with this mixer, I wondered how that could be. I did a test run today with setup and calibration and had no issues. Here's how I set mine up:

Start with no inputs or outputs connected to the Alesis. All gain and levels to 0. EQ and pan to midpoint. "2TK to MIX" should be ON. The other 2 should be OFF. 

You have to have the Alesis and the computer turned on before connecting the USB. Windows will detect and install the Alesis when the cable is plugged in.

Windows should have automatically set recording and playback hardware to USB Audio Codec. If not, change it. In REW Preferences, set the top boxes for Input and output to USB Audio Codec, and the bottom boxes to Default. On mine, the Control checkboxes for input and output are both unchecked and not selectable. This is probably because of the Input and Output device settings.

Nothing else besides the Input and Output drop-down selections should need to be changed except for the input channel you intend to use. I used LEFT.

The only connections that are needed to calibrate the Alesis as a sound card for REW are the 2Track RCA connectors in the upper right of the Alesis. The USB signals go through 2Track. You could verify you have the Alesis set up properly by connecting the Main Mix Out to an external amp or headphones and play something on the computer. With "2TK to MIX" turned on, the main mix level knob will control volume. Also note that the volume control in Windows will control volume. I personally keep my computer volume maxed and use my external equipment volume controls since knobs work better than mouse clicks. 

So now we connect the 2Track input to the output and start the calibration. When REW plays the 1kHz test tone and everything is set up the way I have described, the Main Mix knob is used to match the input and output in REW's display. Since I have my Alesis Main Mix outs going to an amp and speakers, I just left them turned off so I wouldn't have to hear the tone while I calibrated the Alesis to REW.


----------

